# John Deere not charching



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a john deere mower with a kawasaki 14 hp lx176 that is not charging and the charge light is always on. The battery is new but now I have to charge it in between evey mowing. can anybody tell me what to check and maybe how to check it...Thanks...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello.You didn't post what engine you have.It looks like you might have a FC420 motor.Here are the links to the FC420 manual and other Kawasaki motors if it isn't the FC420.Page 34 starts the testing procedure for your alternator.Hope this helps.

Kawasaki 420 Repair Manual-
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...20V_FC540V KAWASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL.pdf

Kawasaki Repair Manuals-
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kawasaki_Service_and_Repair_Manuals/


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

A good way to see if you have something draining the battery when the key is off is to take off the negative terminal of the battery and get a test light and hook one end of the test light to the negative terminal on the battery and the other end of the test light to the negative battery cabel and if the light is lit up when the key is off thats were your problem is but if it dosent light up your voltage regulator or stator is bad


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks I will check the batt. drain and let you know


----------

